# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Akman yurtdışında hangi kartviziti kullanıyordu...

## bozok

*İşTE DENİZ FENERİ e.V. DAVASINDA BİLİNMEYEN DETAYLAR*



12.07.2011 *16:27*

Almanya’da yüzyılın dolandırıcılığı olarak nitelendirilen Deniz Feneri e.V. soruşturmasında şüpheliler tutuklandı. Hemen hepsi Kanal 7 Televizyonu eski ve yeni yönetim kadrosundan olan şüphelilerin tutuklanması konusunda ilk kararı nöbetçi Ankara 13. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi verdi. Gün boyu dosyayı inceleyen hakim, daha sonra 5 saat boyunca ifadelerini aldığı şüphelilerden birini salıverirken, 4’ü hakkında tutuklama kararı verdi. Hakimin vereceği karara itiraz halinde, yetkili Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tutukluluk hakkında nihai kararı verecek. Ankara Basın Savcılığı’nın 2008/20111 soruşturma numaralı dosyasıyla ilgili olarak, Zekeriya Karaman, Zahid Aykut Akman, İsmail Karahan, Mustafa üelik ve Erdoğan Kara adlı şüpheliler, Cumhuriyet Savcıları Nadi Türkaslan, Abdulvahap Yaren ve Mehmet Tamöz tarafından alınan ek gözaltı süresi ve sorgulamalarda verilen çeşitli aralarla, uzunca sorgulanmıştı.

İfadeleri sayfalarca tutan şüphelilerden Almanya’daki hakimlerin “suç örgütünün asıl elebaşı” olarak nitelediği Karaman toplamda 15 saatten fazla, Karahan 13 saat, Akman 9, üelik 4, Kara ise 6 saat boyunca sorgulanmıştı.

Tutuklamaların, Türkiye’nin 5. büyük medya kuruluşu haline gelen ve iktidar partisi AKP yanlısı yayınlarla dikkat çeken Kanal 7 Televizyonu ve ilintili kuruluş çalışanları arasında, “şirketlerin kapanacağı, işsiz kalacakları” korkusuna yol açtığı öğrenildi. Kuruluşa bağlı Haber 7.com internet sitesi, tutuklanma haberini çok kısa ve yorumsuz verdi.

TUTUKLULARDAN KARAMAN’LA, BAşBAKAN ERDOğAN’IN YAKINLIğI

En uzun süre sorgulanan Kanal 7 Televizyonu işletmecisi Yeni Dünya İletişim A.ş. Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman, başbakan R. T. Erdoğan’la, oğlu Mehmet Habip Karaman’ın (29) eşi şehriban (27) üzerinden hısımlık bağına sahip bulunuyor. Habip Karaman 26 Haziran 2007 akşamı Haliç kıyısındaki Feshane’de başbakan Erdoğan’ın ailesi ve kabineden çok sayıda bakanın da katıldığı düğünde, taksici Osman Ketenci’nin kızıyla evlenmişti. H. Karaman’ın baldızı Sema, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oğlu Burak ile evli bulunuyor. Habip-şehriban Karaman çiftinin basına kapalı yapılan nikahlarında, şahitlikleri Başbakan R. T. Erdoğan ve dönemin Devlet Bakanı Beşir Atalay yapmıştı.

Mehmet Habip Karaman, Avrupa’da toplanan bağış paraları ile finansmanının sağlandığı öne sürülen Baltic Christina adlı gemiyi Atlas I adıyla bir süre çalıştıran Haliç Limited şirketinin yöneticiliğini yapıyordu. Bu düğüne ait video ve fotoğraf görüntüleri, şüpheli Karaman’ın siyasi ve sosyal bağlantılarını göstermek amacıyla Alman Mahkemesi’nde yapılan duruşmalarda hakim heyetine gösterilmişti.

SAVCILARIN TİTİZLİğİ SüRüYOR

Hemen hepsi uzun bir meslek tecrübesine sahip Ankara Basın Savcılığı savcıları Nadi Türkaslan, Abdülvahap Yaren ve Mehmet Tamöz, gözaltına aldıkları şüphelileri, polise sorgulatmak yerine bizzat ifade almayı tercih etti. Adli yargılamaya siyasi istismarı sokmamak, spekülasyonlara mahal vermemek, gizlilik ve titizlik amacıyla yapılan bu sıra dışı ve yorucu işleme rağmen, şüpheli avukatları üzerinden kamuoyuna bazı bilgiler sızdı. Almanya’da ilk polis baskınının yapıldığı 2007 Nisanından beri her türlü delil karartma olanağına sahip bulunan şüphelilerin, sorguların başında suçlamaları reddettikleri, savcılarca kendilerine gösterilen delil ve belgeleri gördükten sonra, “bilmemek ve anımsamamak” moduna geçtikleri öğrenildi. 

140 kadar klasörden oluşan soruşturma dosyası, Almanya’da 17.09.2008 tarihinde sonuçlanan 1. Deniz Feneri e.V. davasının dosyaları, halen Frankfurt 27. Ceza Dairesi’nde bekletilen 2. Dava dosyaları, Almanya’nın Türkiye’den istinabe yoluyla talep ettiği dosyalar, ile Basın Savcılığı’nın Türkiye çapında topladığı kapsamlı delillerin bütününden oluşuyor. Türk Savcılık ekibi bu yılın ocak ayı başında 1 hafta Frankfurt’a bizzat gelerek, Almanya’daki adli yetkililerle görüşmüş, çok sayıda belgenin kopyalarını da alarak, Türkçeye tercüme ettirmişti.

Savcılar, İşçi Partisi’nin 26 Eylül 2008 tarihinde yaptığı şikayet başvurusundan sonra, soruşturma tamamlanana kadar gizlilik kararı talep etmiş, Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nin reddetmesi üzerine yapılan itirazı görüşen Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin gizlilik kararını vermişti. Merkezi Almanya’nın Frankfurt kentinde bulunan Deniz Feneri e.V. yardım derneği şüphelilerinin tutuklanma isteğiyle nöbetçi mahkemeye sevklerinden sonra, adliye-polis muhabirlerinin Ankara Adliyesi’ne girişleri, gazetecilerin protestosuna rağmen engellendi. 

TüRK MEDYASI YİNE SINIFTA KALDI

Türkiye’deki medya Deniz Feneri e.V. davasının Almanya ayağından sonra yeni başlayan Türkiye boyutunda da iyi bir sınav veremedi. Araştırmacı gazeteciliğin öldürüldüğü Türkiye’de uzmanlaşma olmaması, dosyaya hakim gazeteciliğe olanak tanınmaması, özensizlik, bilgisizlik, yüzeysellik ve zamansızlık gibi olumsuzlukların sonuçları bu konuyla ilgili ilk haberlerde de görüldü.

Deniz Feneri e.V. davasını şimdiye kadar en iyi takip edenlerden buzdağının su yüzünde kalan bir kaç örneği sayacak olursak: Köşe yazarlarından M. Y. Yılmaz 7 Temmuzda, toplam 5 kişi tutuklanmışken, Akman ile birlikte 3 Kanal 7 yöneticisinin gözaltına alındığını yazdı.

Yalçın Bayer ise bu konuda toplam 4 kitap yazılmışken, ‚Deniz Feneri konusunda geçmişi öğrenebilmek için iki kitabı öneriyor‘. Ve CHP’li Ali Kılıç’ın bu konudaki angajmanını öne çıkarıyor. Oysa Kılıç, iyi niyetle veya siyasi kariyer kaygısıyla da olsa, birçok hata yaptı. Sağdan soldan topladığı dosyalarla yaptığı toplantılarla AKP’nin bu konuda tepkisel davranmasını körükledi. İşin hukuksal ciddiyetini zedeledi. En son, kurulan bir tuzağa düşerek, şimdi tutuklanan 4 şüpheliyi aklayacak, sahte imzalarla dolu bazı belgeleri savcılığa ve kamuoyuna aktardı.

Yeri gelmişken, elbette bu Y. Bayer‘in yazarların emek ve çabasına saygıda kusur etmeden, bu kitapların 2’sinin Almanya’ya hiç gelmemiş, Almanca bilmeyen ve dava konusunda hiç bir belgeyi bizzat görmemiş kişilerce yazıldığını anımsatmak durumundayız. Almanya tarihinin büyük bağış dolandırıcılığı davasını yerinde inceleme şansına sahip Ali Gülen ve Vedat Ali Aydın’ın iki kitabından birincisinin kapağındaki Deniz Feneri adına rağmen daha çok OFWBe.G. kooperatifi konusunu ele aldığını, diğerinin ise bütünüyle polisin soruşturma raporuyla sınırlı kaldığını da belirtmeliyiz. Bu durumlar bile, Gülen’in birçok dava ve toplatma kararına maruz bırakılmasını, haksız biçimde işsiz bırakılmalarını engellemedi.

Bu konuda ödül almış bir kitap da yazmış olan Cumhuriyet’ten Aykut Küçükkaya, savcılardan hiç bir açıklama yapılmamasına rağmen, ‘sorgunun ana omurgasını Baltic Christina gemisinin oluşturduğunu‘ yazdı. Oysa, örgütlü dolandırıcılık suçlaması içeren dosyaların özünde gemiye benzer çok sayıda ve daha büyük meblağlı, amaç dışı kullanım, şirketlere ve zimmete para aktarımı suçlaması bulunuyor.

ALMAN SAVCILAR TOPLANTIDA

Türkiye'deki gözaltıları, Alman savcıları sevindirdi.

Türkiye’de gözaltılardan sonra, Deniz Feneri dolandırıcılığını 2006 yılı ocak ayından beri soruşturan Almanya’daki savcılar, derhal durum değerlendirmesi amacıyla toplantı düzenledi. Deniz Feneri e.V. davasının birincisini sonlandıran Savcı Kerstin Lotz eşgüdümündeki Hüttig, Leihmeister ve Dittman soyadlı savcılar, konuyu tekrar masaya yatırarak, harekat tarzlarını tartıştılar.

Başından beri Deniz Feneri e.V. dosyasını takip eden polis başkomiseri Alexander Böhm’ün izinde olması nedeniyle, toplantıya vekili Heidmann katıldı.

2. Deniz Feneri e.V. davasına bakmakla yetkili 29. Ceza Mahkemesi’ne, geçtiğimiz aylarda verdikleri iddianameye ayrıca ek bilgi ve belgeler sunan Frankfurt Savcılığı İktisadi Suçlar Birimi savcıları, dolandırıcılığın elebaşları olarak gördükleri, Z. Karaman, Z. Akman, İ. Karahan ve Harun Kapıyoldaş’ın Türk vatandaşı olması, Türkiye’nin de ilke olarak vatandaşlarını 3. bir ülkeye iade etmemesi nedeniyle, nihai hareket tarzı için, gözlerini Ankara’daki savcıların yapacakları işlemlere dikmişti.

Alman Mahkemesi’nin, Türkiye’de yargılamanın sonuçlanmasına kadar, şüpheliler hakkında uluslararası tutuklama emri, dava dosyasının kabul edilerek, yargılamaya gıbayen başlanması gibi seçenekleri askıya alması bekleniyor.

*İrfan Ergi-Berlin*

*Odatv.com*




Almanya, elebaşı olarak değerlendirdiği ve adli yardımlaşma yoluyla Türkiye'den evi ve işyerinin aranmasını, sorgulanmasını istediği Zekeriya Karaman ve 2. Deniz Feneri e.V. yargılamasında karar için, Türkiye’de başlayan yargı sürecinin sonuçlanmasını bekleyecek.



Almanya'daki şirketlerle bir bağlantısı olmadığını iddia eden, Zahit Akman, yurtdışı seyahatlerinde Deniz Feneri e.V. ve Kanal 7'nin adresiyle aynı adrese sahip şirket kartvizitlerini kullanıyordu. 



Ankara Basın Savcıları Mehmet Tamöz, Abdulvahap Yaren ve Nadi Türkaslan, ocak ayının ilk haftasında, bir hafta boyunca Frankfurt'ta Alman makamlarıyla Deniz Feneri e.V. soruşturma dosyasını incelemişti...

----------

